# No Tie - Rock Solid Tube Attachment For Forks



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have use a lot of different methods to attach to the forks but I think this is the best one I have come up with yet. It is the matchstick method but with a 3/8 brass pin embeded in the fork. I can use it for any setup I want and it is easy to attach tubes and still lets me use flatbands. I have used it for singles, tapered and doubles. You can see the pin is on a slight angle so there is a lot of wood holding it in place. With the tubes pulling down on the pin it can't come out but after I experiment a little more I am going to epoxy them in place.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

pretty cool, Roger. how easy to put the flats on?


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice job very cool


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I assume for flats its the no tool top slots attachment? What size hole does the tube rest in?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

LVO said:


> pretty cool, Roger. how easy to put the flats on?


Reguler top slot setup. I pulled the flat in front of the pin. The pin is low enough that it doesn't touch. Sorry i didn't get a oicture of that one.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> I assume for flats its the no tool top slots attachment? What size hole does the tube rest in?


I am using 1/8 hole and a 1/4 inch band saw blade for the slot. And yes it is the top slot setup. Thats the only way I fly any more.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's awesome, man. I see some testing of my own coming up. Looks pretty.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I like this idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Innovative excellence!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

That's a clever idea  And those tubes are great thank you. As soon as I can get some dosh in my PayPal account I'll be comin atcha for more


----------

